# Der Nerve XC Rahmen verbogen



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

bin gestern eine kleinen Hügel runtergerutscht und am Ende war eine kleine Grube so das Bike sich mitsamt mir überschlagen hat, ich habe keinen Kratzer abbekommen, denn es war ein absolut harmloser Sturz, trotzdem hat sich der angeblich supersteife Canyon Rahmen vollkomen verbogen.
















Das Bike ist nicht mal ein Jahr alt, habe an Canyon geschrieben und gefragt, ob das ein Garantiefall ist, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was und wann sie antworten.


----------



## Stacked (29. Juli 2009)

Foto bitte.

Aber ich kann mir bei deiner Beschreibung schon vorstellen wie er aussieht.
Solche Belastungen machen die nicht mit.
Sieht vermutlich so aus:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/317842


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

Stacked schrieb:


> Foto bitte.
> 
> Aber ich kann mir bei deiner Beschreibung schon vorstellen wie er aussieht.
> Solche Belastungen machen die nicht mit.



Das Foto ist jetzt da.


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Juli 2009)

Also wenn man den Rahmen so sieht dann sieht das Absolut nicht nen Harmlosen Sturz aus.


----------



## Stacked (29. Juli 2009)

Wenn du in einem Graben hängenbleibst, dann hat die Kraft einen so großen Hebelarm das der Rahmen das nicht mitmacht. Gibt im Forum mehrere Rahmen verschiedenster Hersteller die auf genau die gleiche Weise gebrochen sind.


----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Also wenn man den Rahmen so sieht dann sieht das Absolut nicht nen Harmlosen Sturz aus.


 
Ich bin ganz langsam wie in einer Zeitlupe über das Bike gekippt, aber der Rahmen scheint genau für diese Belastung nicht ausgelegt zu sein. Ich frage mich wie die ganzen MTB-Magazine und Bike-Hersteller die Steifigkeit messen?


----------



## nitrous-20 (29. Juli 2009)

was wiegst den du?


----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

Stacked schrieb:


> Sieht vermutlich so aus:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/317842



Ist das ein Garantiefall, oder kann ich es komplett vergessen?


----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

nitrous-20 schrieb:


> was wiegst den du?



80 kg, ist das etwa zuviel ?


----------



## nitrous-20 (29. Juli 2009)

das sollte ein rahmen bei 80 kilo doch wohl aushalten!


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juli 2009)

Fahrfehler und dann Garantie!
Finde ich komisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

nitrous-20 schrieb:


> das sollte ein rahmen bei 80 kilo doch wohl aushalten!



Der Meinung bin ich auch, ich finde Canyon sollte mir einen neuen Rahmen schicken, wenn sie mich weiterhin als Kunden behalten wollen. Ich schicke denen auch gerne meinen zu, zur Untersuchungszwecken


----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Fahrfehler und dann Garantie!
> Finde ich komisch...



Wenn dir der Rahmen bei so einem lächerlichen Sturz kaputt geht, dann findest du das nicht mehr komisch


----------



## nitrous-20 (29. Juli 2009)

allerdings muß ich schon sagen das ich nie meinen verbogenen rahmen hier posten würde bevor alles mit dem hersteller abgewickelt ist.und schon gar nicht würde ich sagen das ich gestürzt bin !


----------



## chaz (29. Juli 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch, ich finde Canyon sollte mir einen neuen Rahmen schicken, wenn sie mich weiterhin als Kunden behalten wollen.


Ich glaube, dass du keinen neuen Rahmen von Canyon bekommen wirst. Ich denke, wir alle kennen den Fall "Exto". Da hat Canyon ja echt alles gegeben... Und bei dir sieht der Rahmen aus, als ob der Sturz schon etwas heftiger gewesen ist. Einzelschicksal eben.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juli 2009)

nitrous-20 schrieb:


> allerdings muß ich schon sagen das ich nie meinen verbogenen rahmen hier posten würde bevor alles mit dem hersteller abgewickelt ist.und schon gar nicht würde ich sagen das ich gestürzt bin !



Luegen. Wird ja immer besser.  Evtl gibt es bei Ehrlichkeit 50 Prozent  auf einen Neuen.


----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

nitrous-20 schrieb:


> allerdings muß ich schon sagen das ich nie meinen verbogenen rahmen hier posten würde bevor alles mit dem hersteller abgewickelt ist.und schon gar nicht würde ich sagen das ich gestürzt bin !



Ja denkst du, dass die mir glauben würden das der Rahmen einfachso sich von selbst verbogen hat  

Und was hat die Abwicklung mit dem Herrsteller mit diesem Thread zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass du keinen neuen Rahmen von Canyon bekommen wirst. Ich denke, wir alle kennen den Fall "Exto". Da hat Canyon ja echt alles gegeben... Und bei dir sieht der Rahmen aus, als ob der Sturz schon etwas heftiger gewesen ist. Einzelschicksal eben.



Ich kenne den Fall "Exto" nicht, warum ging es denn da?


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juli 2009)

Hersteller liest hier mit!!!


----------



## chaz (29. Juli 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6150549&postcount=12277


----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass du keinen neuen Rahmen von Canyon bekommen wirst. Ich denke, wir alle kennen den Fall "Exto". Da hat Canyon ja echt alles gegeben... Und bei dir sieht der Rahmen aus, als ob der Sturz schon etwas heftiger gewesen ist. Einzelschicksal eben.



Warum glaubt mir denn keiner, dass der Sturz harmlos war, wäre er das nicht gewesen, würde ich mich jetzt in aller Ruhe nach einem neuen Rad/Rahmen umschauen und so ärgere ich micht über Canyon und die ganzen Aussagen über die Super-Steifigkeit.


----------



## nitrous-20 (29. Juli 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hersteller liest hier mit!!!


genau das hab ich gemeint!


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Juli 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz langsam wie in einer Zeitlupe über das Bike gekippt, aber der Rahmen scheint genau für diese Belastung nicht ausgelegt zu sein. Ich frage mich wie die ganzen MTB-Magazine und Bike-Hersteller die Steifigkeit messen?



Die Messen in dem sie Fahrbetrieb Simulieren - Da heißt Druck und Zug am Tretlager und Lenker - Nicht Geradeaus vor die Wand.



chaz schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass du keinen neuen Rahmen von Canyon bekommen wirst. Ich denke, wir alle kennen den Fall "Exto". Da hat Canyon ja echt alles gegeben... Und bei dir sieht der Rahmen aus, als ob der Sturz schon etwas heftiger gewesen ist. Einzelschicksal eben.



Ich denke auch Garantie kannst du Vergessen


----------



## chaz (29. Juli 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Warum glaubt mir denn keiner, dass der Sturz harmlos war, wäre er das nicht gewesen, würde ich mich jetzt in aller Ruhe nach einem neuen Rad/Rahmen umschauen und so ärgere ich micht über Canyon und die ganzen Aussagen über die Super-Steifigkeit.


Weil das Oberrohr mehrere Knickstellen bzw. Beulen/Dellen hat. Aber stelle doch mal ein Bild von dem Bereich Gabel/Steuerrohr/Vorderrad hier rein.


----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Weil das Oberrohr mehrere Knickstellen bzw. Beulen/Dellen hat. Aber stelle doch mal ein Bild von dem Bereich Gabel/Steuerrohr/Vorderrad hier rein.







Ein besseres Bild von vorne habe ich jetzt nicht da, aber die Gabel, der Lenker usw. sind vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## leeresblatt (29. Juli 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Warum glaubt mir denn keiner, dass der Sturz harmlos war, wäre er das nicht gewesen, würde ich mich jetzt in aller Ruhe nach einem neuen Rad/Rahmen umschauen und so ärgere ich micht über Canyon und die ganzen Aussagen über die Super-Steifigkeit.



Steifigkeit ist doch nicht gleich Stabilität, oder verstehe ich da was falsch? Steifigkeit heisst nur dass der Rahmen sich nicht bzw. nur wenig verwindet. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass ein steifer Rahmen eher bricht oder knickt als ein flexibler.


----------



## Pilatus (29. Juli 2009)

Das ist auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Steifigkeit ist doch nicht gleich Stabilität, oder verstehe ich da was falsch? Steifigkeit heisst nur dass der Rahmen sich nicht bzw. nur wenig verwindet. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass ein steifer Rahmen eher bricht oder knickt als ein flexibler.



Brechen ja, verbiegen nicht und mein Rahmen ist nicht gebrochen/gerisssen  sondern hat sich verbogen, was ein steifer Rahmen nicht macht, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Exekuhtot (29. Juli 2009)

Also so wie das Rad aussieht ist es niemals seitlich irgendwo runter gerutscht. Das ist frontal irgendwo eingeschlagen bzw das Vorderrad irgendwo hängen geblieben. Da auf Garantie zu Pochen finde ich schon dreist. 

Man könnte den Fall schildetn und auf einen Nachlass bei einem neuen Rahmen hoffen.

MfG,

Philipp


----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Also so wie das Rad aussieht ist es niemals seitlich irgendwo runter gerutscht. Das ist frontal irgendwo eingeschlagen bzw das Vorderrad irgendwo hängen geblieben. Da auf Garantie zu Pochen finde ich schon dreist.
> 
> Man könnte den Fall schildetn und auf einen Nachlass bei einem neuen Rahmen hoffen.
> 
> ...



Dir ist wohl was ähnliches passiert und du hast es auch nicht auf Garantie bekommen?


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Juli 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Ein besseres Bild von vorne habe ich jetzt nicht da, aber die Gabel, der Lenker usw. sind vollkommen in Ordnung.



Da ist doch sogar der Sattel Verbogen/Verruscht -Oder Täuscht das.


----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Da ist doch sogar der Sattel Verbogen/Verruscht -Oder Täuscht das.



Der Sattel ist bei mir stark nach vorne geneigt, ist zwar vielleicht kommisch aber ich mag es so und mir passt es so am besten


----------



## decline (29. Juli 2009)

Uh... der Rahmen sieht ja nicht gut aus 

Aber Garantie wirds da wohl kaum geben. Auch ein vermeindlich kleiner Sturz kann große Auswirkungen haben. Dumm gelaufen und du hast mein tiefstes Mitgefühl. ;-)


----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

decline schrieb:


> Uh... der Rahmen sieht ja nicht gut aus
> 
> Aber Garantie wirds da wohl kaum geben. Auch ein vermeindlich kleiner Sturz kann große Auswirkungen haben. Dumm gelaufen und du hast mein tiefstes Mitgefühl. ;-)



Das ist doch wohl ein netter Eintrag und ich denke du hast vollkomen Recht mit der Garantie.


----------



## polman (29. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Crash Replacement Programm von Canyon gesammelt, funktioniert es einwandfrei, oder gibt es da versteckte Kosten? Ich denke den 2008er Rahmen wird Canyon nicht mehr haben, also werden sie das Model von 2009 verbauen müssen und was wenn da irgenwelche Bauteile nicht passen und durch neue ersetzt werden müssen?


----------



## ruprecht69 (30. Juli 2009)

Wieso "müssen" die was tun, noch schlimmer wenn die Bauteile nicht passen? Ist ja das gleiche, wenn ich mit dem Auto aus Unfähigkeit gegen die Wand fahre und mich dann beim Hersteller beschwere, dass das nicht dafür ausgelegt ist. Nimm den Crash Test in Anspruch, weil es ja de Facto ein Crash war und spare das Geld evtl. auf einen Mountainbike-Kurs. Rahmen sind nun mal nicht nicht auf Crashes von der Seite ausgelegt. 

Also manchmal denk' ich mir echt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (30. Juli 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Dir ist wohl was ähnliches passiert und du hast es auch nicht auf Garantie bekommen?



Nö mir ist sowas noch nie passiert. Ich habe zwar auch schon alles mögliche kaputt gemacht aber wenn es meine Schuld war habe ich nie beim Hersteller auf Garantie gepocht. Wäre mir peinlich sich zu beschweren wenn es meine Schuld wat.

Aber jeder wie er mag...


----------



## johnnyg (30. Juli 2009)

Stacked schrieb:


> Wenn du in einem Graben hängenbleibst, dann hat die Kraft einen so großen Hebelarm das der Rahmen das nicht mitmacht. Gibt im Forum mehrere Rahmen verschiedenster Hersteller die auf genau die gleiche Weise gebrochen sind.



Mit dem Hebelarm ist quatsch, der bleibt immer gleich (bzw. wer es ganz genau will, er wird kürzer wenn die gabel einfedert ) nur die Kraft und das durch sie hervorgerufene Moment sind viel zu groß für den Rahmen wenn man irgendwo hängen bleibt oder gegen eine Wand fährt. 


Garantie wird wohl nichts werden da Eigenverschulden so leid es mir tut. Zum Glück ist dir nicht viel passiert.


----------



## moakus (30. Juli 2009)

Aua,wenn ich den Rahmen anseh...dann tut mir alles weh  
Ne,auf Garantie geht da mit Sicherheit nix.
Ich will dir nichts unterstellen,war wohl ein ungünstiger Sturz!
Aber nur runtergerutscht ist das bike nicht...
Meins ist schon öfter umgefallen und der rahmen hat sich noch nicht verbogen 
Egal,ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das die Komponenten von 08 auf 09 nicht passen würden. oder?


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Juli 2009)

Er braucht halt einen reduziersteuersatz wegen dem neuen Taper Steuerrohr und für hinten neue Bremsenadapter wegen der PM-Aufnahme.


----------



## polman (30. Juli 2009)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Er braucht halt einen reduziersteuersatz wegen dem neuen Taper Steuerrohr und für hinten neue Bremsenadapter wegen der PM-Aufnahme.



Ist der Stuersatz nicht dabei bei dem Rahmenkit? 

Zitat Canyon:
Rahmengewicht 2.380 g (Größe M, ohne Dämpfer)
Inkl. FOX RP 23, Steuersatz und Sattelklemme, 120 mm Federweg

Aber mit den Bremsen kannst du recht haben, auch die Züge sind jetzt im Rahmen verlegt, da werden wohl neue fällig, das ist das mindeste, das nicht passen könnte, was mir einfällt. Wenn nur Canyon nicht so lange brauchne würde, um auf die Anfragen zu antworten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Juli 2009)

Ruf doch mal an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (30. Juli 2009)

interessanter Fred....

btw: Mir (95kg) ist dasselbe passiert:
Wiese runtergefahren (hohes Gras), plötzlich ne Rinne (war nix zu sehen), Rad ebenfalls in der Rinne verbockt, ich obendrüber, aber Rahmen (Focus Expert, Fully) nichts passiert, mir ebenfalls nicht.
Diesen Rahmen würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen, das mal nur so nebenbei.

Und mein Rahmen brach auch neulich (unsachgemäßiger Gebrauch^^), schon 1 Jahr keine Garantie mehr, und ich bekam innerhalb 2 Werktagen einen neuen (neueres Modell) auf Kulanz, und der wurde sofort umgebaut, so daß ich am 3. Tag mittags wieder radeln konnte  

Ein Rahmen muß sowas aushalten können, meine Meinung.

Bin sehr gespannt, wie das ausgeht.....

(ich hoffe, Canyon liest hier mit^^)


----------



## polman (30. Juli 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> interessanter Fred....
> 
> btw: Mir (95kg) ist dasselbe passiert:
> Wiese runtergefahren (hohes Gras), plötzlich ne Rinne (war nix zu sehen), Rad ebenfalls in der Rinne verbockt, ich obendrüber, aber Rahmen (Focus Expert, Fully) nichts passiert, mir ebenfalls nicht.
> ...



So hätte es mir auch vorgestellt, aber man wird sehen wie das ausgeht, ich werde mal bei Canyon anrufen und das klären.


----------



## Stacked (30. Juli 2009)

Dann hast du halt Glück gehabt. Vielleicht geht es das nächste Mal anders aus. 
Noch nen Beispiel: Anderer Rahmen, gleiches Szenario, selbes Ergebnis:
LINK
Wenn dein Rad getauscht wurde, Glückwunsch. Wenn Canyon den Rahmen tauschen würde, dann würden bald alle Schlange stehen die ihre Rahmen geschrottet haben.


----------



## MK2 (30. Juli 2009)

Oh mein Gott, nach extos Abriss-Bildern und dem Abknicken hier an exakt der gleichen Stelle trau ich mich erstmal nix mehr mit meinem 4 Wochen jungen AM... Ich würde mir dermaßen in den Arsch beissen... 

Viel Erfolg beim Reklamieren, aber was ich fürchte, weiss der TE sicher schon...

So, und nu erstmal die Kohle für die Reperaturversicherung zusammenkratzen^^


----------



## decline (30. Juli 2009)

Stacked schrieb:


> Dann hast du halt Glück gehabt. Vielleicht geht es das nächste Mal anders aus.
> Noch nen Beispiel: Anderer Rahmen, gleiches Szenario, selbes Ergebnis:
> LINK
> Wenn dein Rad getauscht wurde, Glückwunsch. Wenn Canyon den Rahmen tauschen würde, dann würden bald alle Schlange stehen die ihre Rahmen geschrottet haben.



ah.... jetzt weiß ich wie man die "erectus-bikes" erfunden hat 

http://www.erectusbike.com/


----------



## MUD´doc (30. Juli 2009)

Habe letztens selbst einen seitlichen Köpper vollzogen, weil mir im Bremsmanöver 
um die Kurve noch so ein sh*t bein-dicker Ast in der Spur lag. 
Die Pike konnte nicht mehr einfedern, da ich bereits beim Abbremsen war 
(wegen umgestürzten Baum 5 Meter weiter in der Spur - Danke Forstamt). VR dagegen. 
Gott-sei-Dank war es nur so ein Ast"klumpen", so ca. 40 cm lang, der sich doch locker 
wegbewegte... als ich daneben lag. 
Trotz ESX (oder jetzt halt AM) checkte ich den Rahmen und besonders meine Pike , 
weil selbst durch solche kleinen, aber ungünstig auftreffenden Kräfte, kann das Material Schaden nehmen.

Wie Stacked schon schrieb, wenn man dann im Graben hängenbleibt, dann sind die Hebelkräfte 
schon enorm. Dann kann man auch eine 20mm dicke mehrlagige Sperrholzplatte 
auf 2m Länge durchbrechen, obwohl die auch angeblich Bruchresistend sein sollte 
(das Holz wurde für ein Kunst-Projekt benötigt und von Vandalen zerstört)
Glück gehabt, dass dir Polman nichts mehr passiert ist...


----------



## polman (30. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe gerade bei Canyon angerufen und war 10 minuten in der Warteschleife, dann ist es mir zu blöd geworden, habe wieder aufgelegt, mal schauen wann sie auf meine Email antworten.


----------



## saturno (30. Juli 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin gestern eine kleinen Hügel runtergerutscht und am Ende war eine kleine Grube so das Bike sich mitsamt mir überschlagen hat, ich habe keinen Kratzer abbekommen, denn es war ein absolut harmloser Sturz, trotzdem hat sich der angeblich supersteife Canyon Rahmen vollkomen verbogen.
> 
> ...





an deiner stelle hätte ich mal lieber gewartet bist du eine antwort von canyon hast und nicht gleich wieder hier im forum einen unendliche fred über guten oder schlechten service bei canyon lostreten. die lesen auch mit.


ich bestell schon mal neues popcorn


----------



## saturno (30. Juli 2009)

polman schrieb:


> 80 kg, ist das etwa zuviel ?



viel zu fett kein wunder das der rahmen dann nicht langsam wie beschrieben den berg runterpurzelt.


da erinnere ich mich noch an eine spruch vor jahren im radladen. der kunde hat nen total geknickten stahlrahmen in der hand und erzählt dem händler:

also ich war morgens auf dem weg zum bäcker um brötchen zu holen als ganz plötzlich der rahmen wegknickte. nur seltsam der knick des ober und unterorhres ging nach oben also gegen ne wand gebrettert. kunde behauptete aber sturr und steif er wäre ganz normal uaf der strasse mit 25 km gefahren


----------



## saturno (30. Juli 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch, ich finde Canyon sollte mir einen neuen Rahmen schicken, wenn sie mich weiterhin als Kunden behalten wollen. Ich schicke denen auch gerne meinen zu, zur Untersuchungszwecken



oha man droht jetzt schon 


canyon zieht euch warm an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (30. Juli 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Ja denkst du, dass die mir glauben würden das der Rahmen einfachso sich von selbst verbogen hat
> 
> Und was hat die Abwicklung mit dem Herrsteller mit diesem Thread zu tun?



das solltest du dich mal selber fragen


----------



## polman (30. Juli 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> das solltest du dich mal selber fragen



Was hast du denn deine Hosen voll, bist bei Canyon beschäftigt? Und das ist mir wohl klar, dass Canyon hier mitliest und denen ist es auch klar, dass die keinen guten Service anbieten, das ist wohl bekannt unter den Bikern. Deren Bikes kommen in den MTB-Zeitschrieften-Tests sehr gut weg und die bauen Top-Teile an die Bikes und sind unschlagbar im Preis, aber ich finde es ist nicht genug um mich als Kunden zu behalten. Und ich bin noch zimlich jung und die könnten noch eine Weile Kohle mit mir machen, so sieht es aus, wenn es Canyon nicht wichtig ist, dann ist es deren Entscheidung.


----------



## chaz (30. Juli 2009)

polman schrieb:


> ...aber ich finde es ist nicht genug um mich als Kunden zu behalten. Und ich bin noch zimlich jung und die könnten noch eine Weile Kohle mit mir machen, so sieht es aus...


China? Sack Reis? Einzelschicksale sind in Koblenz doch nicht wirklich interessant. Die Menge macht es. Fällst du in der Schlange um, dann gibt es jede Menge Leute, die deinen Platz einnehmen. Bitte jetzt keine Diskussion von wegen:" Aber wenn alle mitmachen, dann...".


----------



## Machlovio (30. Juli 2009)

Möchte dem TE und anderen mit gleichen Schäden Gepeinigten nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber:"Rahmensteifigkeit" und Widerstand gegen Kräfte, die bei solch einem Unfall auftreten, sind zweierlei Dinge.
Ähnliches ist mir vor vielen Jahren mit einer knapp 100kg schweren MX-Maschine passiert.Fazit: Gabel krumm (43er Stahlstandrohre), Rahmen ebenfalls.Hat bei so was wie dem hier Geschilderten nichts mit Konstruktionsschwäche oder Materialfehler zu tun.Will man ein Bike gegen solche Schäden wappnen, muss man sich wohl mit einem Vielfachen der üblichen Rahmengewichte abfinden, aber dann ist die Schreierei auch wieder gross.Mac.


----------



## polman (30. Juli 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> China? Sack Reis? Einzelschicksale sind in Koblenz doch nicht wirklich interessant. Die Menge macht es. Fällst du in der Schlange um, dann gibt es jede Menge Leute, die deinen Platz einnehmen. Bitte jetzt keine Diskussion von wegen:" Aber wenn alle mitmachen, dann...".



Wenn Canyon so denkt, dann ist es nicht das richtige Bike für mich und das ist dann auch meine ganz persönliche Entscheidung


----------



## polman (30. Juli 2009)

Machlovio schrieb:


> Möchte dem TE und anderen mit gleichen Schäden Gepeinigten nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber:"Rahmensteifigkeit" und Widerstand gegen Kräfte, die bei solch einem Unfall auftreten, sind zweierlei Dinge.
> Ähnliches ist mir vor vielen Jahren mit einer knapp 100kg schweren MX-Maschine passiert.Fazit: Gabel krumm (43er Stahlstandrohre), Rahmen ebenfalls.Hat bei so was wie dem hier Geschilderten nichts mit Konstruktionsschwäche oder Materialfehler zu tun.Will man ein Bike gegen solche Schäden wappnen, muss man sich wohl mit einem Vielfachen der üblichen Rahmengewichte abfinden, aber dann ist die Schreierei auch wieder gross.Mac.



Tut mir leid für dich und deine MX-Maschine, ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht mir einen Stahlrahmen besorgen sollte, veillecht hält er an einem Fahrrad mehr aus


----------



## exto (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn man alle Fotos von Canyon Rahmen, die so oder ähnlich aussehen und hier in den letzten 2 Jahren im Forum aufgetaucht sind, in einen eigenen Fred packt, wird man eine ansehnlichs Fotoserie von Bikes bekommen, die ALLE mehr oder weniger das gleiche Schadensbild aufweisen. 

Hat vielleicht jemand Langeweile?

Wär' doch lustig...


----------



## polman (30. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn man alle Fotos von Canyon Rahmen, die so oder ähnlich aussehen und hier in den letzten 2 Jahren im Forum aufgetaucht sind, in einen eigenen Fred packt, wird man eine ansehnlichs Fotoserie von Bikes bekommen, die ALLE mehr oder weniger das gleiche Schadensbild aufweisen.
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand Langeweile?
> 
> Wär' doch lustig...



Vielleicht können wir alle zusammen helfen und die Bilder raussuchen und hier reinstellen? Na was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Iznogoud (30. Juli 2009)

super idee. jeder nimmt sein bike, fährst gegen ne wand, macht nen foto und posted dat ganze hier. und dann verklagen wir canyon. sammelklage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Juli 2009)

Mein Rahmen sieht genauso aus. Garantie kanst du vergessen, allerhöchstens Crash-Replacement. Das würde ich mir aber überlegen, so einen Rahmen bekommt man auch günstiger (z.B. komplettes Canyon kaufen, Rahmen behalten, Rest verscherbeln.)

MMn lohnt es nicht, den Rahmen zu Canyon zu schicken, da die Garantie wie gesagt auch in meinem Fall Garantie abgelehntwurde.

Zum "Fall Exto": Sein Rahmen ist beim Fahren gebrochen, beim Rollen auf fast ebener Strecke. Einfach so. Ich kenne die Stelle selber genau, da ist nichts mit Stürzen.

Guck dir mal die Kurbel genauer an, könnte sein, dass die auch verbogen ist.


----------



## polman (30. Juli 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen sieht genauso aus. Garantie kanst du vergessen, allerhöchstens Crash-Replacement. Das würde ich mir aber überlegen, so einen Rahmen bekommt man auch günstiger (z.B. komplettes Canyon kaufen, Rahmen behalten, Rest verscherbeln.)
> 
> MMn lohnt es nicht, den Rahmen zu Canyon zu schicken, da die Garantie wie gesagt auch in meinem Fall Garantie abgelehntwurde.
> 
> ...



Canyon hat sich gemeldet und mir ein Crash-Replacement angeboten. Neues Bike kaufen und Teile verscherbeln ist vielleicht keine so schlechte Idee.


----------



## mirobiker (30. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn man alle Fotos von Canyon Rahmen, die so oder ähnlich aussehen und hier in den letzten 2 Jahren im Forum aufgetaucht sind, in einen eigenen Fred packt, wird man eine ansehnlichs Fotoserie von Bikes bekommen, die ALLE mehr oder weniger das gleiche Schadensbild aufweisen.
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand Langeweile?
> 
> Wär' doch lustig...



...genau, und von allen anderen Herstellern auch, dann wird die Serien um ein vielfaches Länger  
Die Schadensbilder gleichen sich doch bei allen Herstellern sehr - liegt wohl daran, dass die alle aus dem selben Werk im fernen Osten kommen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Juli 2009)

TE
Kaufe Dir doch einfach einen anderen Rahmen und Bau deine Teile um.
Oder hasst du noch vertrauen in den Rahmen?


----------



## polman (30. Juli 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> TE
> Kaufe Dir doch einfach einen anderen Rahmen und Bau deine Teile um.
> Oder hasst du noch vertrauen in den Rahmen?



Kanns du(oder jemand anderer) mir einen Rahmen empfehlen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Juli 2009)

Auf jeden Fall eine Nummer dicker (Gewicht/Wandstärke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## white batman (30. Juli 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Kurbel genauer an, könnte sein, dass die auch verbogen ist.



was, wenn nicht dies, ist der Beweis für eine Überbelastung  ?


----------



## polman (30. Juli 2009)

white batman schrieb:


> was, wenn nicht dies, ist der Beweis für eine Überbelastung  ?



Die Kurbel ist nicht verbogen, gar nichts ist sonst verbogen, nur der Rahmen hat es nicht ausgehalten.


----------



## white batman (30. Juli 2009)

hmmm ?


----------



## exto (31. Juli 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Kanns du(oder jemand anderer) mir einen Rahmen empfehlen?



Cheetah Mountainspirit
Cube Fritzz (hab ich letztens irgendwo für um die 700,- gesehen)
Wenn's bisschen teurer sein darf: Nicolai Helius AM
wenn's bisschen preiswerter bleiben soll: Poison Curare

Das sind nur vier von 1000en Möglichkeiten. Gute Rahmen können viele bauen, ich hab da gekauft, wo ich gutes über den Service gehört hatte und bin bisher voll bestätigt worden.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Juli 2009)

white batman schrieb:


> was, wenn nicht dies, ist der Beweis für eine Überbelastung  ?



Hab ich was anderes behauptet?


----------



## polman (2. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Cheetah Mountainspirit
> Cube Fritzz (hab ich letztens irgendwo für um die 700,- gesehen)
> Wenn's bisschen teurer sein darf: Nicolai Helius AM
> wenn's bisschen preiswerter bleiben soll: Poison Curare
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge, aber die Rahmen sind mir zu teuer, habe mir das Rad erst vor 8 Monaten gekauft, habe keine Lust schon wieder so viel Geld auszugeben. 

Der Poison Curare sieht mir etwas zu plump gemacht aus, hast du Erfahrung mit diesem Rahmen? 

Ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Nerve XC Rahmen gekauft, wenn der Rahmen mal hin ist, dann überlege ich mir einen Stahlrahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## Daniel83 (3. August 2009)

Interessanter Thread, der mir zeigt, dass nicht nur die einige Händler vorort "wenig kulant" sind...
...viel komischere, nicht von mir verursachte Probleme habe ich mit einem Cube Bike - liest man hier ja auch öfter - und dem Cubehändler.

Wenn man die verschiedenen Threads hier so liest, stellt man fest in jedem Thread sind Leute unterwegs, die mit aggressivem Sarkasmus, den Geschädigten verblödeln und die Händler/Versender in Schutz nehmen wollen... für mich äußerst unverständlich!

Noch unverständlicher ist, dass kleine Familienunternehmen (Transalp24), bei denen Kulanz sich auch in der Bilanz wiederfinden lassen wird, großzügig und äußerst kulant sind, und die großen Marken und Marktführer, die in ihrer Bilanz nichts davon merken würden - ich gehe nämlich mal davon aus, dass ein ganz geringer Teil der Bikes solche Probleme hat und sie einen riesigen Umsatz -, Paragraphenreiter und Sturrköpfe sind...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. August 2009)

Daniel83 schrieb:


> Wenn man die verschiedenen Threads hier so liest, stellt man fest in jedem Thread sind Leute unterwegs, die


 sich anhand der 10-20 Negativ- Threads zu Canyon "eine bestimmte" Meinung gebildet haben.. Die 50/100/500/1000? Positiv- Threads existieren ganz einfach nicht, weil die zufriedenen Biker lieber biken statt hier abzuhängen.. Meine Meinung.



Daniel83 schrieb:


> Noch unverständlicher ist, dass kleine Familienunternehmen (Transalp24), bei denen Kulanz sich auch in der Bilanz wiederfinden lassen wird, großzügig und äußerst kulant sind, und die großen Marken und Marktführer, die in ihrer Bilanz nichts davon merken würden - ich gehe nämlich mal davon aus, dass ein ganz geringer Teil der Bikes solche Probleme hat und sie einen riesigen Umsatz -, Paragraphenreiter und Sturrköpfe sind...



Welcher Bilanzposten weist denn bitte Kulanz aus? 

Sorry, aber das ist billigstes Schubladendenken.. Jeder Fall ist individuell - egal ob in einem Großkonzern oder der kleinen Klitsche von nebenan.. Ich werd jetzt nicht wieder aufzählen, was Canyon bei mir alles aus Kulanz gemacht hat. Steht hier alles irgendwo.. Liest nur keiner/ will keiner von den Schwarzmalern lesen. Wie auch immer.. Immer der gleiche Populismus hier..


----------



## Daniel83 (3. August 2009)

Moment, ich habe ja gerade geschrieben, dass die Negativfälle vermutlich im Promillebereich/verschwindend gering sind... gerade deshalb verstehe ich nicht, warum man nicht grundsätzlich kulant und bei so wenigen Fällen dem Kunden glaubt, anstatt ihm grundsätzlich misstrauisch zu begegnen ---> denn: wie du selbst sagst, ein Biker will eigentlich Biken und nicht hauptsächlich hier posten und sich mit dem Hersteller/Händler auseinandersetzen...


----------



## polman (3. August 2009)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> die zufriedenen Biker lieber biken statt hier abzuhängen..



Dann bist du wohl mit deinem Canyon unzufrieden, verstehe ich das richtig? Und warum verteidigst du die dann? 

Der Rahmen ist das einzige was die wirklich produzieren und jetzt hat sich bei meinem Rahmen herausgestellt, dass der in einer bestimmten Situation und unter einer bestimmten Belastung, die ein Rahmen aushalten müsste, zusammenbricht, da würde ich von einem verantwortungsvollen Herrsteller erwarten, dass er unter allen Umständen an den Rahmen kommen will, um das Problem zu untersuchen, was Canyon aber nicht tut. Das ist das was mich am meisten stört bei dieser Geschichte hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. August 2009)

Daniel83 schrieb:


> gerade deshalb verstehe ich nicht, warum man nicht *grundsätzlich* kulant und bei so wenigen Fällen dem Kunden glaubt, anstatt ihm *grundsätzlich* misstrauisch zu begegnen ---> denn: wie du selbst sagst, ein Biker will eigentlich Biken und nicht hauptsächlich hier posten und sich mit dem Hersteller/Händler auseinandersetzen...



Du scheinst ja genau zu wissen, in welchen Fällen Canyon wie kulant ist, wow!

Bezogen auf diesen Thrad sehe ich für Canyon überhaupt keinen Grund, hier Garantie/Kulanz geltend zu machen. Canyon ist doch kein Wohlfahrtsverein?? Das sich für einige die Frage überhaupt stellt, find ich echt schon witzig..

Das so ein Rahmen nicht einfach so einknickt, seh ich einfach als Gegeben an. Sonst würde man hier wohl viel öfter von solchen Rahmen lesen..

Wär so als (ohoh, wieder so ein KFZ Vergleich: ) wenn mein Auto 200Km/h Fahrten "aushält", ich aber keinen Lederball aufs Dach schießen kann, ohne dass ne Delle im Dach ist. Frag da mal nach Kulanz...


----------



## chaz (3. August 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist das einzige was die wirklich produzieren und jetzt hat sich bei meinem Rahmen herausgestellt, dass der in einer bestimmten Situation und unter einer bestimmten Belastung, die ein Rahmen aushalten müsste, zusammenbricht...


Wo steht, dass ein Rahmen Kraft "xy" aus einer bestimmten Richtung aushalten muss? Bei dir sieht es immer noch nicht nach einem leichtem Sturz aus. Und ich bin nicht der Einzige, der so darüber denkt. Das sieht eher nach einem groben Fahrfehler aus...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. August 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Dann bist du wohl mit deinem Canyon unzufrieden, verstehe ich das richtig?


 Nein, ich bin zufrieden..



polman schrieb:


> Und warum verteidigst du die dann?


Nein, mir gehts nicht um Verteidigung. Mir gehts darum, die hier verschobenen Ansichten zu kritisieren/ diskutieren.. Erziehungscharater? 



polman schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist das einzige was die wirklich produzieren und jetzt hat sich bei meinem Rahmen herausgestellt, dass der in einer bestimmten Situation und unter einer bestimmten Belastung, die ein Rahmen aushalten müsste, zusammenbricht, da würde ich von einem verantwortungsvollen Herrsteller erwarten, dass er unter allen Umständen an den Rahmen kommen will, um das Problem zu untersuchen, was Canyon aber nicht tut. Das ist das was mich am meisten stört bei dieser Geschichte hier.


Anscheinend ist die Geschichte für Canyon nicht neu und entsprechend gewertet.. Die werden sicherlich selbst beurteilen können, wann eine Gefahr und somit Handlungsbedarf besteht. Die machen das nicht hobbymäßig...

Sorry, aber ich bleibe dabei: Dein Rahmen hat beim Sturz Druck auf einem nicht fahrtypischen Punkt bekommen. Und das hält er ab einer bestimmten Belastung einfach nicht aus. Du bist jetzt der Meinung, dass Canyons Rahmen zu wenig halten. Aber das scheint nicht der Fall zu sein. Denn viele so geschrottete Rahmen sind hier noch nicht aufgetaucht..


----------



## Iznogoud (3. August 2009)

polman schrieb:


> ...jetzt hat sich bei meinem Rahmen herausgestellt, dass der in einer bestimmten Situation und unter einer bestimmten Belastung, die ein Rahmen aushalten müsste, zusammenbricht,...



Schwachsinn, der Rahmen ist eindeutig durch einen Fahrfehler zerstört worden. Dafür gibts das Crash Replacement.


----------



## polman (3. August 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei dir sieht es immer noch nicht nach einem leichtem Sturz aus.



Da sollte doch der Herrsteller wenigstens daran interessiert sein, ob das wirklich ein grober Fahrfehler war oder ob der Rahmen eine Schwachstelle hat, meinst du nicht?


----------



## Daniel83 (3. August 2009)

Canianer, da hast Du mich deutlich missverstanden...ich sage, nicht dass ich grundsätzlich weiß, was die da machen und habe mich auch gar nicht nur auf canyon bezogen, sondern ich frage mich nur, wenn es so wenige fälle sind, wo überhaupt etwas zu gewährleisten ist, dann kann man doch einfach erstmal grundsätzlich ersetzen anstatt mit einer gewissen häufigkeit zumindest den fehler beim kunden zu suchen... 
denn: dem biker geht es ums biken. für den kunden sind es große streitwerte für canyon  peanuts.


----------



## polman (3. August 2009)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist die Geschichte für Canyon nicht neu und entsprechend gewertet.. Die werden sicherlich selbst beurteilen können, wann eine Gefahr und somit Handlungsbedarf besteht. Die machen das nicht hobbymäßig...



Wenn die das durch die Bilder hier beurteilen können, dann ist alles in Ordnung, das wusste ich ja nicht.


----------



## knuspi (3. August 2009)

Iznogoud schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, der Rahmen ist eindeutig durch einen Fahrfehler zerstört worden. Dafür gibts das Crash Replacement.


 
Eben, und ich finde es schon kulant genug, dass Canyon trotz eigenverschulden den Rahmen zum halben Preis verkauft. 



polman schrieb:


> Da sollte doch der Herrsteller wenigstens daran interessiert sein, ob das wirklich ein grober Fahrfehler war oder ob der Rahmen eine Schwachstelle hat, meinst du nicht?


 
Als ob Canyon nichts anderes zu tun hätte als deinen Rahmen zu untersuchen ...


----------



## chaz (3. August 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Da sollte doch der Herrsteller wenigstens daran interessiert sein, ob das wirklich ein grober Fahrfehler war oder ob der Rahmen eine Schwachstelle hat, meinst du nicht?


Warum testet der Laden wohl intern? Und falls ich mich recht erinnere, haben die doch deinen Rahmen begutachtet, oder? Kulanz/Garantie wurde, glaube ich, abgelehnt, da wohl kein Verschulden des Herstellers festzustellen gewesen ist. Viel bleibt da nicht mehr... Vielleicht solltest du in Zukunkt mit einem "Flugschreiber" fahren. Da kann man dann sehen, wie stark du gestürzt bist.  Siehe auch 2. Teil meiner Sig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (3. August 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du in Zukunkt mit einem "Flugschreiber" fahren. Da kann man dann sehen, wie stark du gestürzt bist.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. August 2009)

Daniel83 schrieb:


> da hast Du mich deutlich missverstanden...


 Das glaube ich nicht - Tim..



Daniel83 schrieb:


> ich sage, dann kann man doch *einfach erstmal grundsätzlich ersetzen* anstatt mit einer gewissen häufigkeit zumindest den fehler beim kunden zu suchen..


 joaa, und wovon träumst du nachts??  Canyon ist nach meiner bescheidenen Einschätzung ein mittelständisches Unternehmen, auf der Suche nach noch mehr Wirtschaftlichkeit und keine Staatliche Einrichtung....


----------



## polman (3. August 2009)

Nach dem ich geschrieben habe, dass ich einen gebrauchten Rahmen gekauft habe, sind hier doch verdächtig viele Canyon-Verteidiger unterwegs, werdet ihr von denen bezahlt, um diesen Thread hier lächerlich zu machen?


----------



## chaz (3. August 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Nach dem ich geschrieben habe, dass ich einen gebrauchten Rahmen gekauft habe, sind hier doch verdächtig viele Canyon-Verteidiger unterwegs, werdet ihr vcn denen bezahlt, um diesen Thread hier lächerlich zu machen?


Ich kenne nur einen, der sich hier lächerlich macht...


----------



## BillGehts (3. August 2009)

polman,

hake das Thema einfach für Dich. Ich hab's genauso gemacht (siehe Signatur).


----------



## Limubai (3. August 2009)

ach herrlich hier mitzulesen

canyon forum ist schon einzigartig..

die üblichen Verdächtigen schlagen wieder zu..
einer von ihnen Canianer7.0 ( vielleicht kannst du dies gleich in CanyonMitarbeiter 7.0 ändern????  aber stimmt ja - das wäre dann zu offensichtlich für alle hier..

seine posts sind immer die gleichen, hilfe bekommt er auch immer von den gleichen...

einfach herrlich..
vielleicht sollte man den Canyon bereich auch etwas umgestallten.
einen für die Canyon Mitarbeiter und einen für die restlichen User.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel83 (3. August 2009)

Warum ist das hier immer gleich so persönlich???

Es geht mir hier nicht nur um Canyon und auch nicht darum Leute schlechter zu machen als sie sind, aber eben auch nicht die Kunden/User hier...als wenn die alle lügen würden und in Wirklichkeit nur ihre Räder schuldhaft verschrotten, dann Gewähr verlangen, um den Mittelstand auszurotten...

Ich gehe davon aus, dass >99% der Räder von guten Herstellern keine größeren Mängel (z.B. Rahmen) haben. Also geht es hier vermutlich schon mal um unter 1% des Umsatzes bzw. halt um einen so großen Anteil des Umsatzes wie es unzufriedene Kunden gibt.
Wenn jetzt aber ein "Mangel" auftritt, dann liegt ja auf jeden Fall auch gesetzlich die Beweislast beim Verkäufer (ersten 6 Monate), dass es kein Mangel war. Aber unabhängig von diesem Paragraphenquatsch, sollte doch ein Vertrauensverhältnis in einer solchen Situations möglich sein, dass eben nicht zunächst unterstellt, der Kunde lügt, sondern eben der Kunde hat ein Problem und ich helfe gerne, weil es zu meiner Firmenphilosophie gehört... das hat nichts mit einem sozialistischen Wohlfahrtsstaatsdenken zu tun!


----------



## polman (3. August 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> polman,
> 
> hake das Thema einfach für Dich. Ich hab's genauso gemacht (siehe Signatur).



Danke für den Rat und ich werde ihn natürlich befolgen und habe es eigentlich schon getan, aber ich finde es hier ziemlich lustig


----------



## monsieurflip (3. August 2009)

: popcorn :

und ich dachte mein Nachmittag wird langweilig. 
Dieser Thread hat potenzial...

und um auch meine Meinnung dazuzugeben (auch wenn keiner fragt): Keine Garantie!  und: Ja ich fahr ein Canyon und bin zufrieden damit. Und  ich bin hier nur mittags online denn nachmittags & abends geh ich biken, denn: "die zufriedenen Biker gehn lieber biken statt hier abzuhängen"


----------



## polman (3. August 2009)

Limubai schrieb:


> ach herrlich hier mitzulesen
> 
> canyon forum ist schon einzigartig..
> 
> ...



Dachte es mir doch 

Canyon-Leute denkt doch mal über den Vorschlag nach!!!


----------



## Daniel83 (3. August 2009)

Ja, Monsieur, so ist es amüsant und zeitvertreibend ist es hier...aber manchmal eben auch ernst, weil Biken amüsanter wäre und wir zu den diskriminierten Zwang-Nicht-Bikern gehören... :-( ;-)


----------



## chaz (3. August 2009)

@ Limubai:


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. August 2009)

Limubai schrieb:


> einer von ihnen Canianer7.0 ( vielleicht kannst du dies gleich in CanyonMitarbeiter 7.0 ändern????  aber stimmt ja - das wäre dann zu offensichtlich für alle hier..
> vielleicht sollte man den Canyon bereich auch etwas umgestallten.
> einen für die Canyon Mitarbeiter und einen für die restlichen User.....


Glaubst du den Schwachsinn den du da schreibst eigentlich selbst?  Also ich tue es nicht, falls du dir weiter die Mühe machen willst..

Ja, lustiger Thread.. Welche "Seite" sich lächerlich macht, ist für Leute mit Verstand auch offensichtlich.. Erwarten kann man das natürlich nicht von jedem. Auf dem Tummelplatz Internet schon garnicht..


----------



## polman (3. August 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Und falls ich mich recht erinnere, haben die doch deinen Rahmen begutachtet, oder?



Die Antwort bin ich noch schuldig geblieben: Der Rahmen wurde nicht begutachtet von Canyon, die haben nur die Bilder in diesem Thread gesehen.


----------



## chaz (3. August 2009)

@ polman: Dann hat es denen, die jeden Tag mit den Rädern zu tun haben, wohl gereicht um festzustellen, dass es sich bei dir um einen groben Fahrfehler bzw. um einen gröberen Sturz mit einer ZU großen Gewalteinwirkung gehandelt hat.


----------



## Limubai (3. August 2009)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Glaubst du den Schwachsinn den du da schreibst eigentlich selbst?  Also ich tue es nicht, falls du dir weiter die Mühe machen willst..




immer der gleiche Satz - immer ein Smiley danach...
du hast immer noch nicht kapiert das du mit deinem Spatzenhirn genau das bestätigst was ich behaupte...

nochmal für dich....
erstell dein eigenes Forum www.canyonfanatiker.de 
spiel den Administrator und Gott über alle Threads und die Sache ist gegessen...

du brauchst dich jetzt nicht auch noch mit deinem zweiten nick einloggen und herumspammen - dein Schreibstill ( Beschäuert ) ist so leicht zu erkennen......

ehrlich wann ist dieses Forum endlich Canyon Mitarbeiter/Fanatiker frei?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limubai (3. August 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> @ Limubai:



nettes Foto, muss ich deine Intelligenz noch kommentieren???????


----------



## chaz (3. August 2009)

Limubai schrieb:


> nettes Foto, muss ich deine Intelligenz noch kommentieren???????


Wenn´s dir Freude macht, dann bitte..... Du scheinst echt mal zu wenig Sauerstoff bekommen zu haben.


----------



## polman (3. August 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> @ polman: Dann hat es denen, die jeden Tag mit den Rädern zu tun haben, wohl gereicht um festzustellen, dass es sich bei dir um einen groben Fahrfehler bzw. um einen gröberen Sturz mit einer ZU großen Gewalteinwirkung gehandelt hat.



Dann ist es ja gut, das wusste ich ja nicht, dass die Leute, die jeden Tag mit Rädern zu tun haben, sowas können. Respekt.


----------



## knuspi (3. August 2009)

Limubai schrieb:


> dein Schreibstill ( Beschäuert )



Erstmal den eigenen Schreib*stil* verbessern bevor man andere Leute als *bescheuert* beschimpft!


----------



## Limubai (3. August 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Erstmal den eigenen Schreib*stil* verbessern bevor man andere Leute als *bescheuert* beschimpft!



entschuldige bitte...
leo.org ist abgestürzt.... ohne dem bin ich einfach verloren...


----------



## monsieurflip (3. August 2009)

Das wird echt immer besser...soll ich Messer & Keulen verteilen?

Zwischen 17:30 - 20:00 bitte nicht allzuviel posten, da bin ich Biken!

Wie ist denn der momentane Zwischenstand bei:
"Canyon vs. alle anderen" 


...


----------



## polman (3. August 2009)

Wenn es euch Spass macht euch gegenseitig zu beschimpfen, dann bitte schön, aber es hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun und war auch so nicht gewollt hier.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. August 2009)

Limubai schrieb:


> immer der gleiche Satz - immer ein Smiley danach...
> du hast immer noch nicht kapiert das du mit deinem Spatzenhirn genau das bestätigst was ich behaupte...
> 
> nochmal für dich....
> ...



ohne Worte.. 
Aber es geht/ ging hier auch nicht um dich.


----------



## simdiem (3. August 2009)

Rofl wie geil, schon 5 Seiten. Aufi da geht noch was ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polman (3. August 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Rofl wie geil, schon 5 Seiten. Aufi da geht noch was ^^



Na dann sag doch deine Meinung zu dem Ganzen


----------



## exto (3. August 2009)

Ein lustiger Haufen Klugscheizzer hier 

Ich hab meinen Rahmen inzwischen untersuchen lassen, anstatt die selbst ernannten Experten hier und bei Canyon zu wichtig zu nehmen. Ist was ganz interessantes dabei heraus gekommen...


----------



## polman (3. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ein lustiger Haufen Klugscheizzer hier
> 
> Ich hab meinen Rahmen inzwischen untersuchen lassen, anstatt die selbst ernannten Experten hier und bei Canyon zu wichtig zu nehmen. Ist was ganz interessantes dabei heraus gekommen...



Und was ist dabei herausgekommen?


----------



## Laurids (3. August 2009)

und vor allem von wem untersuchen lassen?


----------



## bratapfel (3. August 2009)

The show must go on ! 
Äußerst amüsanter Thread....BITTE FORTSETZEN


----------



## Laurids (3. August 2009)

Der Spannungsbogen wird aufgebaut....


tatatatatatattaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillGehts (3. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ein lustiger Haufen Klugscheizzer hier
> 
> Ich hab meinen Rahmen inzwischen untersuchen lassen, anstatt die selbst ernannten Experten hier und bei Canyon zu wichtig zu nehmen. Ist was ganz interessantes dabei heraus gekommen...



Hallo exto,

bei Deinem Rahmen ist der Fall auch ziemlich eindeutig. Du hast Zeugen für den Hergang und ein glatter Durchbruch müsste mit einer deutlichen Beschädigung anderer Radteile einhergehen wenn ein Sturz der Auslöser gewesen wäre. Hier liegt also sehr wahrscheinlich ein Materialfehler vor.


----------



## 525Rainer (4. August 2009)

mirobiker schrieb:


> ...genau, und von allen anderen Herstellern auch, dann wird die Serien um ein vielfaches Länger
> Die Schadensbilder gleichen sich doch bei allen Herstellern sehr - liegt wohl daran, dass die alle aus dem selben Werk im fernen Osten kommen...



ich frag mich wieso die litevilles dann halten. sehn zwar irgendwie genauso aus wie canyons aber deren 301 verträgt was man so liesst ja massiven enduroeinsatz.
ich will canyon nicht schlechtreden weil das preis leistungsverhältnis echt gigantisch ist. mir persönlich wär so ein rahmen aber zu gefährlich. mein körper hat keine garantie. ich glaube einfach die übertreibens mit der steifigkeit und bauen ihre rahmen nicht mehr nach mtb fahrsituationen auf sondern genau auf den prüfstand und die testmethoden der bike.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich frag mich wieso die litevilles dann halten. sehn zwar irgendwie genauso aus wie canyons aber deren 301 verträgt was man so liesst ja massiven enduroeinsatz.
> ich will canyon nicht schlechtreden weil das preis leistungsverhältnis echt gigantisch ist. mir persönlich wär so ein rahmen aber zu gefährlich. mein körper hat keine garantie. ich glaube einfach die übertreibens mit der steifigkeit und bauen ihre rahmen nicht mehr nach mtb fahrsituationen auf sondern genau auf den prüfstand und die testmethoden der bike.


----------



## Met87 (4. August 2009)

So ein Quatsch ....

Dann würden Sie sicherlich nicht bei den vielen Tests die durchgeführt werden gute Ergebnisse erzielen! 

Hier sind viele Canyon Fahrer sehr sehr glücklich mit ihrem Sportgerät.. jetzt kommt hier einer macht einen Fred auf ... wegen Rahmenbruch, was natürlich ärgerlich ist und alle beginnen die Bikes von Canyon in die Pfanne zu kloppen!

Wer Canyon nicht mag, soll sich doch ein anderes Bike kaufen(gibt ja 100 andere Anbieter) und soll bsp. bei Scott nochmal 400 für den Namen bezahlen! Jedem seine eigene Wahl...

Aber wer kein Canyon fährt und einfach mal meint hier seinen Senf abzugeben .. der sollte doch Bitte einfach jegliche Kommentare unterlassen!

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen restlichen vernünftigen und glücklichen Canyon Fahrern viel Spass mit den sehr sehr starken Bikes...

grüße Met87

P.S. Und Nein .. ich werde nicht von Canyon für diese Worte hier bezahlt, bevor diese Unterstellung wieder in den Raum gestellt wird!


----------



## exto (4. August 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Hallo exto,
> 
> bei Deinem Rahmen ist der Fall auch ziemlich eindeutig. Du hast Zeugen für den Hergang und ein glatter Durchbruch müsste mit einer deutlichen Beschädigung anderer Radteile einhergehen wenn ein Sturz der Auslöser gewesen wäre. Hier liegt also sehr wahrscheinlich ein Materialfehler vor.



Aussagen wie "sehr wahrscheinlich" und so weiter bringen niemanden weiter. 
Während ich es für normal halte, dass in einem Forum wie diesem jeder seine Vermutungen absondert, ist es einfach unprofessionell, wenn man auf Seiten des Herstellers schlicht das Gleiche tut. Ein Paar Aufnahmen mit einer handelsüblichen Kamera (auf Armlänge mal eben fotografiert), die Wandstärke gemessen, fertig. Fahrfehler, Vorschädigung, keine Gewährleistung, Zack und aus.
Sowas sollte ein Spezialist für Materialprüfung machen. Mit einer Makrokamera, einem gewissen Maß an Fachwissen und etwas Geduld beim Suchen, kann man an den Bruchkanten sehen, was die Bruchursache war, bzw. von welcher Stelle des Rahmens der Bruch ausgegangen ist. Mal laienhaft gesprochen (ich selbst bin kein Experte): Materialermüdung sieht deutlich anders aus als Gewaltbruch, das konnte mir der Gutachter eindrucksvoll anhand der Aufnahmen erklären. Nur sind solche Strukturen eben nicht mit dem bloßen Auge zu erkennen, wenn man das Teil mal eben in der Werkstatt gegen's Licht hält.
Ich werd' zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt hier sicher keine Einzelheiten posten (deshalb bitte kein dummes Gelaber über Spannungsbogen, bla, bla...), weil die Sache ja nicht abgeschlossen ist (leider).
Es geht (zumindest mir) nicht darum, irgend welche Stimmung zu machen. Immerhin war ich mit dem Rad 2 1/2 Jahre sehr zufrieden. Ich will nur, was mir zusteht und es ärgert mich, dass Canyon zwar offensichtlich gute Räder baut, aber ein vernünftiges Beschwerdemanagement völlig fehlt.

Nur mal so nebenbei zum Thema Crash-Replacement: Den entsprechenden Rahmen zum halben Preis? Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: Kein Dämpfer (- 300,- Ladenpreis + Buchsen), kein Steuersatz (- 70,-), keine Sattelklemme (- 30,-), keinerlei Montagekosten (- 200,-) dazu Versand, Zeitaufwand usw. Na? Dämmert's? Wenn ich mich nicht total verrechnet habe, sind wir damit seeeehr nah am regulären Preis. Wenn man dazu noch in Betracht zieht, wie hoch wohl die reinen Stückkosten für Canyon sind...

Insgesamt ein gutes Geschäft! Für wen, das mag jeder selbst beurteilen.


----------



## polman (4. August 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch ....
> 
> Dann wÃ¼rden Sie sicherlich nicht bei den vielen Tests die durchgefÃ¼hrt werden gute Ergebnisse erzielen!
> 
> ...



Es geht hier eigentlich nicht nur um die Canyon-Bikes, sondern darum wie die ihre Kunden behandeln, es war ein kurzer Anruf mit dem Angebot von dem Crash Replacement und der ist, wie exto schreibt, voll fÃ¼r den Ar*** und das wars. Der kam nur wegen diesem Thread hier so schnell, sonst wÃ¼rde ich noch bis heute auf eine RÃ¼ckmeldung warten.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (4. August 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Es geht hier eigentlich nicht nur um die Canyon-Bikes, sondern darum wie die ihre Kunden behandeln, es war ein kurzer Anruf mit dem Angebot von dem Crash Replacement und der ist, wie exto schreibt, voll für den Ar*** und das wars. Der kam nur wegen diesem Thread hier so schnell, sonst würde ich noch bis heute auf eine Rückmeldung warten.


Dann passt aber deine Überschrift nicht.. 

Das die Erreichbarkeit bei Canyon nicht 100% ist, will ich nach dem was man hier so liest garnicht in Abrede stellen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich vielleicht 6-8 mal mit Canyon telefoniert habe seit den 3 Jahren und ich bin immer schnell durchgekommen und habe bekommen, was ich wollte.

@exto: Dein Fall ist doch mit diesem Thread garnicht gleich zu stellen. Also was vermischst du das hier mit dem (deinem) Thema Materialermüdung? Der Rahmen von polman sieht einfach nicht nach Materialermüdung aus..


----------



## polman (4. August 2009)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Dann passt aber deine Überschrift nicht..
> 
> Das die Erreichbarkeit bei Canyon nicht 100% ist, will ich nach dem was man hier so liest garnicht in Abrede stellen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich vielleicht 6-8 mal mit Canyon telefoniert habe seit den 3 Jahren und ich bin immer schnell durchgekommen und habe bekommen, was ich wollte.
> 
> @exto: Dein Fall ist doch mit diesem Thread garnicht gleich zu stellen. Also was vermischst du das hier mit dem (deinem) Thema Materialermüdung? Der Rahmen von polman sieht einfach nicht nach Materialermüdung aus..



Nach gesundem Material sieht mein Rahmen auch nicht aus.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (4. August 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Nach gesundem Material sieht mein Rahmen auch nicht aus.


Ne, jetzt nicht mehr. DA muss ich dir Recht geben!


----------



## exto (4. August 2009)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> @exto: Dein Fall ist doch mit diesem Thread garnicht gleich zu stellen. Also was vermischst du das hier mit dem (deinem) Thema Materialermüdung?



Weil hier allgemein polemisiert wird. Wenn ich mich in diesem Thread (weiter oben) angesprochen fühle, weil allgemein unterstellt wird, dass auf dem Weg über's Forum versucht wird, sich Leistungen zu erschleichen, erlaube ich mir, darauf zu antworten. 
Außerdem, denke ich, passt die offensichtlich übliche Praxis der Schadensbegutachtung bei Canyon allgemein hier ganz gut hin. Wenn du dich allerdings irgendwie gestört fühlst in deiner Begeisterung für dein Rad oder was auch immer, nehme ich natürlich gerne Rücksicht darauf und spare mir die Mühe einen Beitrag zu diesem Thema zu erstellen. Dann könnt ihr euch ungestört weiter gegenseitig anka*ken...

Viel Spass noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (4. August 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch ....
> Dann würden Sie sicherlich nicht bei den vielen Tests die durchgeführt werden gute Ergebnisse erzielen!



welche tests?



Met87 schrieb:


> Hier sind viele Canyon Fahrer sehr sehr glücklich mit ihrem Sportgerät.. jetzt kommt hier einer macht einen Fred auf ... wegen Rahmenbruch, was natürlich ärgerlich ist und alle beginnen die Bikes von Canyon in die Pfanne zu kloppen!
> 
> Wer Canyon nicht mag, soll sich doch ein anderes Bike kaufen(gibt ja 100 andere Anbieter) und soll bsp. bei Scott nochmal 400 für den Namen bezahlen! Jedem seine eigene Wahl...
> 
> Aber wer kein Canyon fährt und einfach mal meint hier seinen Senf abzugeben .. der sollte doch Bitte einfach jegliche Kommentare unterlassen!


 
ich kam in diesen thread eigentlich weil ich was über das rote zerdellte rad vom hochtourenthread lesen wollte. gibts da einen beitrag?
und wieso soll ich als nicht canyonbesitzer (ich hatte ein rennrad) hier keinen kommentar abgeben? jeder fahrer anderer marken kann ein potentieller neukunde von canyon sein. 
jeder fahrer anderer marken hat mit sicherheit einen kumpel der die gleichen touren fährt und da fragt man sich ob unsere fahrerei nicht unter missbräuchliche nutzung fällt. präventionsrecherche wird ja wohl erlaubt sein hier.
ich bin jetzt nicht der typ der ein rad wegen tests und der tollen krafteinleitungs-vektorgrafiken im canyonkatalog kauft. da sagt das forum mehr aus.


----------



## Met87 (4. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> welche tests?


 
Die Tests die durchgeführt werden, damit ein Fahrrad überhaupt in den Verkauf gehen kann! Ich gehe davon aus das Canyon ihre Produkte mittels genormter Richtlinien testet! Das meinte ich damit! Ich denke das ist nachvollziehbar! 



525Rainer schrieb:


> ich kam in diesen thread eigentlich weil ich was über das rote zerdellte rad vom hochtourenthread lesen wollte. gibts da einen beitrag?
> und wieso soll ich als nicht canyonbesitzer (ich hatte ein rennrad) hier keinen kommentar abgeben? jeder fahrer anderer marken kann ein potentieller neukunde von canyon sein.
> jeder fahrer anderer marken hat mit sicherheit einen kumpel der die gleichen touren fährt und da fragt man sich ob unsere fahrerei nicht unter missbräuchliche nutzung fällt. präventionsrecherche wird ja wohl erlaubt sein hier.
> ich bin jetzt nicht der typ der ein rad wegen tests und der tollen krafteinleitungs-vektorgrafiken im canyonkatalog kauft. da sagt das forum mehr aus.


 
Ich verbiete hier doch keinem etwas nachzulesen oder etwas zu schreiben, aber das Interessante ist doch, dass wenn Kritik aufkommt immer die gleichen hier beginnen ihre Kommentare abzugeben!

Natürlich ist ein Forum sehr sehr informativ... Ich habe mein Bike auch erst nach langer Recherche hier im Forum erworben! Sehr hilfreich!
Die Tests aus den Zeitschriften habe ich aber auch nicht außer acht gelassen!


----------



## Iznogoud (4. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> welche tests?


 
genau, welche tests? hauptsache die bikes sind billig. wie man bei polman sieht halten die bikes nichts aus. hats beim umfallen total verbogen.

frag mich nur wieso mein bike noch ganz ist...muss zufall sein

http://www.canyon.com/technologie/testverfahren.html?WYSESSID=sbkjd4do2c2b1ie9prqli7vdr5


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich frag mich wieso die litevilles dann halten. sehn zwar irgendwie genauso aus wie canyons aber deren 301 verträgt was man so liesst ja massiven enduroeinsatz.


Rainer, schließ doch bitte nicht aufgrund eines Einzelberichts, wo niemand weiß, wie der Sturz tatsächlich abgelaufen ist, auf die Robustheit aller Produkte eines Herstellers.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich berichten, dass zumindest mein leichter 135mm-Allmountain-Rahmen beeindruckend viel mitmacht ohne zu mucken.


Ich frag mich weiters, warum sich im IBC an so vielen Stellen so viele hysterische (in markenfeindlicher wie markenblinder Hinsicht) Kasperln versammeln. 
Kinder, geht biken, anstatt wildfremde Leute per Internet zu beschimpfen.


----------



## moakus (5. August 2009)

Stimmt,kann nix dazusagen!
ist aber in foren so üblich!


----------



## Met87 (5. August 2009)

Stimme ebenfalls zu .... Hast genau die richtigen Worte getroffen!

Und viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## .t1mo (5. August 2009)

Es ist imho wirklich schlimm was hier abgeht. Bikes aller Marken gehen kaputt! Ihr tut gerade so, als ob nur bei Canyon Bikes solche defekte vorkommen...

Bei polman ist nichtmal klar, wie es zu diesem Schaden gekommen ist. Es ist natürlich klar, dass jeder viel sagen kann und auch viel erzählen würde um das Rad evlt. auf Kulanz/Garantie ersetzt zu bekommen aber ob dies immer der Wahrheit entspricht ist die andere Sache.

Dass bei exto ganz offensichlicht ein Materialfehler vorliegt, denke ich, steht auch gar nicht zur Debatte - denn wäre dem nich so, wäre der Rahmen ganz sicher nicht einfach so weggebrochen! Was hier im Thread abläuft ist aber eine ganz andere Geschichte!

Ich denke bei der Menge an Canyon Bikes die unterwegs sind, und es sind wohl wirklich viele, ist es ganz normal, dass vereinzelt solche Schicksale auftreten - und diese sind dann eben nunmal die Minderheit.

Ist ist immer das gleiche Thema - je mehr ein Produkt x im Umlauf ist, desto mehr defekte gibt es natürlich - aber ist das Produkt deshalb schlechter als ein Produkt y? Ich denke es ist ganz klar, dass wenn ein Produkt y nur 100 Mal im Umlauf ist, es nicht 200 unzufriedene Kunden geben kann?!

Man sollte eventuell mal einen Thread aufmachen in dem sich Nutzer melden können, die einfach nur zufrieden sind... vielleicht würde das die Marke auch mal wieder etwas mehr ins rechte Licht rücken?

Erstaunlich ist allerdings warum es geflame solcher Art in anderen Subforen nicht gibt? Erstaulich ist auch, dass die größten Flamer oft solche sind, die selbst gar kein Produkt dieser Marke besitzen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2009)

Ich habe 4 Bekannte und jeder Rahmen ist gerissen.
Komisch. Wurden alle getauscht mit langer Wartezeit und keiner will sich ein
Canyon wieder holen.
Stimm daher nicht zu.


----------



## Machlovio (5. August 2009)

Also ich hab 100te Bekannte, und kein Rahmen ist gerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsieurflip (5. August 2009)

: popcorn : 

...soviel popcorn kann ich gar nicht essen wie Ihr mir hier Unterhaltung bietet 

Aber es ist echt egal um welches Forum & Thema es sich handelt. Ob Computer, Slippeinlagen oder sogar Fahrräder 
Man sollte das ganze mit einem gesunden Misstrauen lesen und nicht alles für bare Münze nehmen, denn nirgends sonst wo gibt es diese geballte Ansammlung von gefährlichen Halbwissen wie in Foren.

Aber es scheint wohl immer noch User zu geben die glauben das hier sei die einzig und wahre Informationsquelle...

Ich für meinen Teil amüsier mich köstlich


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2009)

Machlovio schrieb:


> Also ich hab 100te Bekannte, und kein Rahmen ist gerissen.



Meine Angabe stimmt. Was dein Bemerkung soll, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Machlovio (5. August 2009)

War`n Scherz,Buddy!


----------



## polman (5. August 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Bei polman ist nichtmal klar, wie es zu diesem Schaden gekommen ist.



Steht im ersten Beitrag, der mit dem Bild, ganz vorne.

Und nochmal für die, die es von alleine nicht checken, ich habe diesen Thread gestartet, damit ich schneller eine Rückmeldung von Canyon bekomme, denn dass es lange dauert bis die Antworten, ist wohl keine Neuigkeit und damit hat dieser Thread seinen Zweck erfüllt. 

Das ich mit dem Resultat dieser Rückmeldung nicht zufrieden bin, das ist wohl auch allen klar, denn ein Mountainbike-Rahmen muss diese Art der Belastung aushalten, das ist meine Meinung, punkt. 

Und für mich nehme ich einfach mit, dass das nächste Bike kein Canyon mehr wird.


----------



## S.D. (5. August 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Steht im ersten Beitrag, der mit dem Bild, ganz vorne.
> 
> Und nochmal für die, die es von alleine nicht checken, ich habe diesen Thread gestartet, damit ich schneller eine Rückmeldung von Canyon bekomme, denn dass es lange dauert bis die Antworten, ist wohl keine Neuigkeit und damit hat dieser Thread seinen Zweck erfüllt.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme Dir zu.
Meiner Meinung hat Canyon die Rahmen - zu Lasten der Stabilität - zu sehr auf Leichtbau getrimmt.
Im Forum sind relativ viele Berichte von geknickten Rahmen unter geschilderten ähnlichen Bedingungen. Daß man mit dem MTB üblicherweise mal in eine Vertiefung fährt oder daß vom Vorderrad eine gewisse Belastung 
auf den Rahmen einwirkt, ist normal. Klar sind hier Grenzen gesetzt, aber die vielen geschilderten Beispiele (mit dem gleichen Schadensbild) sind Fälle, bei denen der Rahmen meiner Meinung nach nicht derart zerbröseln darf.
Auch Bilder von Beulen im Oberrohr kenne ich in diesem Ausmaß auch nur aus dem Canyon-Forum.

Gruß


----------



## the.saint (5. August 2009)

In der Tat sind viele Dellen zu sehen. Ob das jetzt an Canyon liegt....oder der tatsache, dass canyon käufer eine affinität zum internet und damit foren haben,  oder es einfach viele canyon käufer gibt....lass ich mal dahin gestellt.

Tatsache ist, dass die Bikebranche sehr auf diese Oversized Bauweise setzt, sowie Hydroforming.

Größere Durchmesser der Rohre--->von der rein rechnerischen Stabilität deutlich besser.---->  geringere wandstärken --->gewichtsreduzierung

außerdem erlaubt hydroforming recht dünne wandstärken...mechanische bearbeitung (strangpressen usw) erlauben dies weniger

belastungen außerhalb des fahrbetriebes scheinen irgendwie nicht mehr berücksichtigt, bzw wenig.

aber das ist ne geschichte , die eigentlich alle hersteller machen, wenn ich mir das unterrohr vom lv 901 anschau (monstertube)

die unterschiede sind teilweise in der materialwahl....alu is nich gleich alu, anders könnt ichs mir jetzt auch nich erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (5. August 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Rainer, schließ doch bitte nicht aufgrund eines Einzelberichts, wo niemand weiß, wie der Sturz tatsächlich abgelaufen ist, auf die Robustheit aller Produkte eines Herstellers.
> 
> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich berichten, dass zumindest mein leichter 135mm-Allmountain-Rahmen beeindruckend viel mitmacht ohne zu mucken.
> 
> ...



hallo flo,
ich beschimpf hier keinen und ich bin auch nicht immer derselbe der sich bei gebrochenen canyonrahmen meldet. ich glaub ich hab nichtmal 5 beiträge hier im canyonforum.
ich interessier mich für die rahmen weil ein freund jetzt ein tork fährt (fotos im singletrailthread)
das rad ist so abartig günstig und ist so abartig leicht.
ich fänd ein nerve am für meine freundin perfekt.
ich vermute aber sie sind am limit konstruiert und für unplanmässige belastungen daher weniger gerüstet als rahmen mit reserve. und für meine freundin sehe ich das absolut nicht als nachteil weil sie erstens getreu den nutzungsbedingungen fährt und zweitens so gut wie niemals stürzt. ich selber bin der worst case den sich ein hersteller als kunde wünschen kann. ich glaub die canyon community reagiert a bissl überempfindlich. gebrochene rahmen sind halt genauso interessant wie gewonnene tests.


----------



## Bratzus (5. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hallo flo,
> 
> "ich vermute aber sie sind am limit konstruiert und für unplanmässige belastungen daher weniger gerüstet als rahmen mit reserve. und für meine freundin sehe ich das absolut nicht als nachteil weil sie erstens getreu den nutzungsbedingungen fährt und zweitens so gut wie niemals stürzt."



Hi 525Rainer,
Man  weiß, das ALLE Bikes an einem Limit konstruiert sind und man mit ein wenig Mühe fast jedes Bike (insbesonders ALU) falten kann. Die Zeit der 15 kilo StahlMTB ist ja lange vorbei, falten konnte man die aber auch.
"Unplanmässige Belastung" ist so ein toller Begriff, wenn ich mit meinem Benz gegen die Garagenausfahrt dängele und den Kotflügel falte erwarte ich von Mercedes auch die Einkalkulierung der "Unplanmässige Belastung"? Kann ich vergessen!
*Jede Belastung über die Belastungsgrenze hat eine dauernde Verformung zur Folge!
*
Zum Thema "Sturz": Ich hab mich auch schon ein paar mal in die Botanik geschmissen, ausser ein paar Beulen/Schrammen im Rahmen ist nichts am Rad nichts passiert, egal ob Stahl oder Alu (Reines Glück), bei meiner Schulter sah es schon bedeutend schlechter aus (Pech gehabt). Für die Schulter gabs aber kein "Replacement", da musste ich selber durch.
Viel Spaß bei der nächsten Tour wünscht Bratzus


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich beschimpf hier keinen


Hallo Rainer,
mit dem Beschimpfen u. Hysterisch sein habe ich nicht dich gemeint. 

Was die Stabilität des Torque betrifft: ich sehe recht viele, die in Bikeparks hart gefahren werden (ES sowie FR, meine ich damit. FRX ist sowieso stabil). 
"Richi2000" und ein paar andere im "Canyon Bikes in Action"-Thread droppen damit auch recht hohe Dinger -- da kannst du diesbezügl. vielleicht auch welche anschreiben.

Weiters habe ich bislang noch nichts von gebrochenen Torques gehört. Ich würde vermuten, dass die schon einiges aushalten.
Meine eigene Erfahrung mit dem Torque hält sich allerdings in engen Grenzen.


----------



## MasterAss (5. August 2009)

Die Polemisierung und die Hartnäckigkeit einzelner ist schon erstaunlich, aber ich amüsier mich köstlich 

Ich bin auch der Meinung wie Rainer, dass die Rahmen heutzutage am Limit produziert werden. Das macht wahrscheinlich nicht nur Canyon so, sondern alle anderen Hersteller auch. 

Wenn wir aber mal ganz ehrlich sind zu uns selbst sind, dann haben wir uns wohl oder übel ein eigenes Grab geschaufelt. Wir sind diejenigen die zum Großteil alles immer leichter und schneller haben wohlen. Wir unterstützen aberwitzige Produktlebenszyklen. Wir wollen so wenig wie möglich zahlen für minimales Gewicht und maximale Leistung. Aber der kleine Feind Physik spielt da nunmal nicht mit...

I.d.R. machen die Rahmen nunmal fast alles mit was ihrem Einsatzzweck enstspricht, mein Nerve Rahmen übrigens auch. Bin auch schonmal 1-2 derbst gestürzt und noch ist nix passiert. Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden, dennoch stimmt mich jeder Rahmenbruch nachdenklich. Ich denke mein nächstes Bike wird daher ein Nicolai werden. Ist zwar nicht State of the Art und meist zu schwer, dafür kann ich wohl ruhigen Gewissens alles mögliche damit anstellen. Den Liteville-Rahmen traue ich übrigens auch nicht mehr als einem Canyon- oder Specialized-Rahmen. Alle machen einen guten Job, reagieren aber nunmal auf Konsum und Markttrends (Anders könnte ich mir auch nicht erklären warum nachwievor Formula-Bremsen bei Canyon verbaut werden).

Aber, btw von nem Torque FRX Rahmenbruch habe ich auch noch nie was gehört. Aber da spielt ja auch das Gewicht mal wieder keine Rolle.


----------



## 525Rainer (5. August 2009)

ja, aber wo dieses limit ist definiert jeder hersteller anders.
gibt es die nutzungsbeschränkungen von canyon irgendwo online nachzulesen? 
auf der canyon seite find ich nur CR aber ansonsten keine beschränkungen.
ein tork hat 6 jahre garantie und man kann von bikepark bis downhill alles fahren. 
was ist wenn man wegen eines rahmenbruchs stürzt? Crash replacement oder garantie? fahrfehler und falsch landen (energie vom hinterrad aufs vorderrad abfangen-steuerrohrstress, körperschonend) erlaubt?
 bei norco darf man zum beispiel weder freerider noch downhiller aufs hinterrad landen und schon gar nicht ins flat. das hört sich alles so an als würden rahmen ausschliesslich bei fahrfehler und stürzen brechen und der hersteller geht beim rahmenbruch automatisch von einem sturz aus.

ich bin auch nicht der meinung das es wenig mühe braucht bis man einen alurahmen faltet wie du schreibst. ebenso verträgt ein benz den ein oder anderen parkrempler meiner meinung nach.


----------



## polman (5. August 2009)

Bratzus schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem Benz gegen die Garagenausfahrt dängele und den Kotflügel falte erwarte ich von Mercedes auch die Einkalkulierung der "Unplanmässige Belastung"? Kann ich vergessen!



Weiter oben im Thread hat jemand sehr treffend den Fall hier mit einem Beispiel mit Autos umschrieben, es ging ungefähr so: "Du fährst mit deinem Benz gegen die Garagenausfahrt und dein Kotflügel hat keine einzige Schramme, aber dein Benz bricht in der Mitte auseinander." 

Ob du dann vom Mercedes keine Garanie-Leistung erwartest? 

Ich kann das Rad so nicht mehr nutzen, mit einem verbeulten Kotflügel geht das Autofahren noch einigermassen, also stellt hier bitte keine falschen Vergleiche an.


----------



## canny_8.0 (5. August 2009)

polman schrieb:


> Ich kann das Rad so nicht mehr nutzen, mit einem verbeulten Kotflügel geht das Autofahren noch einigermassen, also stellt hier keine falschen Vergleiche bitte an.


----------



## Bratzus (5. August 2009)

polman schrieb:


> "Ich kann das Rad so nicht mehr nutzen, mit einem verbeulten Kotflügel geht das Autofahren noch einigermassen, also stellt hier bitte keine falschen Vergleiche an."



Das ist ein freies Forum,ich schreib was, du schreibst was, ich antworte!
Du kannst das Rad so nicht nutzen? Na gut, dann fahre ich mit dem Kotflügel direkt auch die Vorderachse krumm, dann passt es doch wieder, dann kann ich den Benz auch nicht nutzen
Oder anders herum: Du möchtest nichts anderes hören alsZustimmung zu Deiner Meinung?
Da bin ich doch voll daneben gelegen!
Apropo- Ich kann mein Rad noch voll nutzen ( habs Heute noch getestet)-die Welt ist Ungerecht!
Angenehme Nachtruhe wünscht Bratzus


----------



## cos75 (5. August 2009)

Zum Thema Rahmenbrüche, bzw. Stabilität des Torque gabs mal ein Statement von Canyon:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3456197&postcount=4


----------



## polman (5. August 2009)

Bratzus schrieb:


> Oder anders herum: Du möchtest nichts anderes hören alsZustimmung zu Deiner Meinung?



Es geht hier nicht um Meinungen, der Rahmen ist hin bei einer Belastung, die ein Montainbike-Rahmen aushalten muss. 

Du bist derjenige, der hier eine Meinung abgibt.

Und ich habe ein zweites Rad und bin damit heute auch gefahren, 
wünsche dir Gute Nacht auch meinerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polman (5. August 2009)

cos75 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Rahmenbrüche, bzw. Stabilität des Torque gabs mal ein Statement von Canyon:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3456197&postcount=4



Na hätte ich das vorher gewusst


----------



## 525Rainer (5. August 2009)

cos75 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Rahmenbrüche, bzw. Stabilität des Torque gabs mal ein Statement von Canyon:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3456197&postcount=4



"Der Multiforce-Prüfstand testet dabei sowohl Sattellast als auch Wiegetritt und Sprunglast"

danke für den link, das sind tests für planmässige belastungen.
und der beitrag klingt halt so dass ein rahmenbruch praktisch ausgeschlossen ist weil weder deren praxisfahrer noch die testmaschine den rahmen ans limit brachten. das machts dann natürlich von der argumentation nicht einfach wenn doch mal was ist.


----------



## saitem (6. August 2009)

toll! Nach dieser diskussion weiß ich endlich wer die plakate für die SPD beim europawahlkampf entworfen hat! Ich möchte alle betroffenen dazu ganz herzlich und natürlich völlig ungefragt beglückwünschen!


----------



## the.saint (6. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> "Der Multiforce-Prüfstand testet dabei sowohl Sattellast als auch Wiegetritt und Sprunglast"
> 
> danke für den link, das sind tests für planmässige belastungen.
> und der beitrag klingt halt so dass ein rahmenbruch praktisch ausgeschlossen ist weil weder deren praxisfahrer noch die testmaschine den rahmen ans limit brachten. das machts dann natürlich von der argumentation nicht einfach wenn doch mal was ist.



Na das ist ja auch das Torque, das eine offizielle Bike-Park Freigabe hat....das darfst du nicht vergessen.


----------

